# FLOODED! 1st Iwagumi (MrAqua 11.4g)



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Started the DSM in July in my new Mr.Aqua 11.4g. The Monte Carlo is looking nice Just flooded it last nite.

Hooked up the Co2 (Aquatek Mini-Paintball) to Hagen Mini-Elite for dispersal.

Lighting: 2 Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+. 

Somewhat trepidatious about setting up my 1st canister filter, SunSun 602 and the inline heater, Hydor. The SunSun instructions are like a bad Google translation from Chinese:-( 

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Canister filters are extremely simple - you'll be fine. Hook up the inlet and outlet, prime the canister so that everything is filled with water, turn it on.

Good luck with the setup!


----------



## Casxl (Jul 20, 2015)

Sunsun is easy to setup. 
Inlet on the bottom
Outlet in the top
Media in the can 
Prime
Plug in
:rofit::


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Casxl said:


> Sunsun is easy to setup.
> Inlet on the bottom
> Outlet in the top
> Media in the can
> ...


Buy filter
????
$$$$


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

I was having a battle w/ BGA choking out the Monte Carlo. 

Did a Eurymacin (sp?) treatment & 3-day black out. I then decided i needed some more plant mass for the final punch; baby tears (all time fav), japonica blyxa, ludwiga inclinata? & rotala indica?. So far (3 wks) so good, no new growth of BGA. Going nature-style now. 

Got some nice wood from bonsai driftwood (TX), not shown, that i still need to put in place; fiddling around this weekend w/ new scape. Still deciding on if I should pull the MC. Prob just leave on perimeter & plant some DHG in the middle zone. Going to pull some of the rocks as well.

All equipment is doing excellent. I really like the SunSun.

Cheers


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Monte Carlo has really bounced back! Loving my "winter garden" :grin2:

Since the transition from Iwagumi to Nature-style, i haven't had any algae, nada...zip!

Still working on adjusting the hardscape. Prob pullling out the blyxa and rotala and adding some xmas moss to the wood.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks great! Very lush, now you just gotta get that hairgrass filled in!


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Kram! Stay tuned...:laugh2:


----------



## esr209 (Apr 17, 2015)

just curious what made you go with two of the current and not one pro plus? Everything is looking great btw. I am very jealous of the Mr.Aqua tank. Hoping to add one to the collection soon, awesome tank!


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

So the only algae you had was bacterial, and after hitting with an antibiotic and a blackout, and then changing to a naturescape, no new issues? And you didn't change anything about lights, dosing, or water changes (or anything else)?

Just trying to make sense of the steps. It really does look gorgeous 

...and I even more want a Mr Aqua, not sure what nano/small size yet.


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks ESR 

I wanted total coverage., so it was either get another Plus or get the Pro.

The Pro only has one set of LED's and i really like getting total coverage. I really like changing up the settings in the evenings-i.e. one sunset and one moonlight.

Bump: Kev, i had a bad BGA battle & some diatoms, which is expected. I tweaked the lights during the Iwagumi design a week or 2 after flooding, when BGA reared it's head. I didn't think the MC was going to survive, it was a battle!

Since the addition of the additional plants I've been algae-free & lights are cranked full-spectrum, 8 hr. photo-period. Just added fauna last nite, so will reduce the Co2 slightly.


----------



## wordsaway (Jan 7, 2015)

Looking good! I have the same tank and lighting setup, I've been quite happy with it.
For my algae problems, I found that I needed decent water circulation and to dim the white lights a bit.

Seems all I'm missing is a canister and some tall plants to go in the back...


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

First off, welcome aboard the TPT forum! 

Your tank looks great Wordsaway! Lush stream...I really like the coverage with both lights. Looks like you may need to trim the monte carlo/HC (?) soon. It can be problematic if it gets too high. 

What is your Co2 set-up & how are you dispersing it? If you're getting a canister filter, I'd go ahead and get an in-line heater too. I'm loving getting it outta the tank Are you dosing EI?

Cheers


----------



## wordsaway (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you!

Hah, yeah, I've been contending with the HC, trying to gradually get it back down. The yellow patches in the pic are from some recent aggressive trimming. The HC was really slow in filling in, but once it did, it really took off!

For CO2 I'm using a pressurized setup I got off craigslist going into a cheap diffuser. My HC pearls okay, so it can't be all bad. It would be nice to have something in-line eventually, along with a heater, at least so I can get some of this clutter out of my tank.

Right now I'm just dosing with SeaChem stuff at water changes, but I'd like to switch over to dry ferts once they run out / I have the energy. I think that's something I don't really know enough about yet, to be honest.


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Look into Estimative Index (EI) dosing. Easy as pie. $15 will get you enough ferts for a few years (Estimative Index | Aquarium Fertilizer | Green Leaf Aquariums). 

Get a mini measuring spoon (Amazon.com: RSVP Endurance Stainless Steel 3 Piece Mini Measuring Spoon Set: Kitchen & Dining)

M/W/F: Dash of KNO3, Smidgen of K2S04 & KH2P04
T/TH/Sat: Smidgen of Plantex
Sun: 50% water change (WC)

I put a weeks worth in one of those 7-day pill containers & just empty in the tank every morning


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

The latest incarnation...It's a jungle in there!


----------



## sm1ke (Jun 30, 2016)

leemacnyc said:


> The latest incarnation...It's a jungle in there!


Looks awesome!!

What substrate are you using? I read somewhere here that EI dosing with ADA Amazonia is bad idea. I'm still in the DSM phase.

Also, I wasn't planning on going down the pressurized CO2 route (was going to stick with dosing Excel for CO2), but I hear that plants will need extra CO2 to help with the transition from emersed to submersed. What do you think?

Again, tank and plants look awesome!!


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Sm1ke. Substrate is Fluval Stratum. What kind of light do you have? What type of plants are you DSM'ing? 

If high light & dosing EI, you'll need to add Co2 or have an algae farm Best of luck!


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Post-trim


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

For proper inspection, please ship aquarium to me


----------



## sm1ke (Jun 30, 2016)

leemacnyc said:


> Thanks Sm1ke. Substrate is Fluval Stratum. What kind of light do you have? What type of plants are you DSM'ing?
> 
> If high light & dosing EI, you'll need to add Co2 or have an algae farm Best of luck!


I'm using an Azoo Flexi M LED for light on a 36x22x26cm tank. There is a slope from the back, so the HC, DHG, and S. Repens sit a few inches closer to the light.

The plants are:
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Riccia fluitans
Staurogyne repens
Eleocharis parvula 'Dwarf Hairgrass'

There's also a tiny bit of flame moss on a small rock.

Thanks for your help! I just want a nice tank like yours, lol.


----------



## Jabolko (Jul 18, 2016)

Well done, really nice  Do you know how its with parameters? NO3 and PO4? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

It's in the mail!

Bump: Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Riccia fluitans

All need C02. If tanks is under 10 gallons, you can go w/ DIY Co2. Really very simple.

Bump:


Jabolko said:


> Well done, really nice  Do you know how its with parameters? NO3 and PO4?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jab:grin2:

Haven't tested in a while. Using EI method w/ 50%WC weekly.


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Sunrise & Moonlight


----------



## abubbass (Aug 2, 2016)

I absolutely love your tank and it's very inspiring for me to start a project of my own. I have a small tank for my daughter and have been lurking here for quite some time. Your tank is making me pull the trigger to dive into the planted tank hobby. Thank you very much for documenting your progress.


----------



## cookiedoughcreations (Nov 27, 2015)

I am drooling over your gorgeous tank! And am looking at the Mr. Aqua as well, now I'm SOLD, thanks! But where did you get the lid? I didn't think those came with anything but the tank?!!


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Cookie 

I've got 2 Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+ over the tank.


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

abubbass said:


> I absolutely love your tank and it's very inspiring for me to start a project of my own. I have a small tank for my daughter and have been lurking here for quite some time. Your tank is making me pull the trigger to dive into the planted tank hobby. Thank you very much for documenting your progress.


Thanks Abu! It's a fun hobby...I like to unplug & zen out


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

*My Winter Garden*

The latest incarnation. 
Inline heater died:-( 
Couldn't resist this piece of wood
Algae has been at bay for months now!
Sunrise/Sunset mode


----------

